# Why do women hate other women so much?



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm sure you've all seen something like this firsthand.  I see or hear about this at a nearly daily basis from female coworkers.  Women just seem to hate other women.  Is it some kind of primal competitive thing? 

  I've seen women go from being cordial and professional while talk to a man (namely myself), to going into immediate bitchmode when some female shows up, even if they don't know them at all.  It's like women are A-logs for other women.

  I don't really see men doing this same thing either.  It seems to be a specifically female thing.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 10, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm sure you've all seen something like this firsthand.  I see or hear about this at a nearly daily basis from female coworkers.  Women just seem to hate other women.  Is it some kind of primal competitive thing?
> 
> I've seen women go from being cordial and professional while talk to a man (namely myself), to going into immediate bitchmode when some female shows up, even if they don't know them at all.  It's like women are A-logs for other women.
> 
> ...



I dunno, I've seen a lot of gay men go full bitch-mode as soon as a woman is introduced to their awareness.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 10, 2019)

Because, in general,  they can't settle their differences with punches, insults and a variety of violent (cathartic) responses, like we men do.

They can only hold grudges and poison each other's environment, passive/aggressive style and that tends to stack until meltdown.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Mar 10, 2019)

Internalized patriarchy of course.


----------



## Damn Near (Mar 10, 2019)

Ultra primitive response to breeding competition. They'll tell you it's because of internalized misogyny, and they may even believe that, but they'd also rather die than be seen as accountable for anything negative about themselves.
Source: have female family members/interact with women daily/am dating a woman


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 10, 2019)

Growing up, I'll tell you firsthand that girls can outright HATE each other and will turn on each other pretty quickly. I'm not entirely sure why. The only girls that I've managed to stay friends with all these years are the non-typical ones that are either tomboyish, red-pilled, or just very odd, non plugged-in people. 

I think women can be friends with each other without needless hatred or rage between them. But I think that when hormones fly or when things get catty, there's sometimes no going back. It's really sad and I feel that on some level it's some sort of primal instinct. But pretty much every instance of major emotional hurt I've ever experienced in my life came from another woman and not a man. Other women know what to say to hurt you or make you feel ugly or worthless. And the increase in femcels from tumblr in the past few years certainly hasn't helped things.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kinda how it is with classic pre-woke era gays, they'd go full bitch mode when talking about other gay people behind their backs.

I think it has to do with the style of cattiness.


----------



## OG 666 (Mar 10, 2019)

Women can recognize a lot of annoying shit in one another that men are usually completely oblivious to.


----------



## Positron (Mar 10, 2019)

Because men are just better at empathizing and better at letting bygones be bygones.  Women are brought up believing that they alone matters and there is no need to care about other people's feelings.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 10, 2019)

They understand how they think.

In that they have limited critical thinking and are just bugs with titties.


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 10, 2019)

One time I had another girl tell me I was a "loser fuckface" because I refused her offer to give me a makeover and told her that I'd rather just be myself. I was eight and knew perfectly well that wearing adult makeup, skanky clothes, and acting like a loud, flighty airhead wasn't going to make me happy. And I was a "loser fuckface" for it, I guess.

...I got to spit on her new shoes though. That was neat.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 10, 2019)

Male-on-male aggression tends to take on forms that are less legal.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 10, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Kinda how it is with classic pre-woke era gays, they'd go full bitch mode when talking about other gay people behind their backs.
> 
> I think it has to do with the style of cattiness.


Seriously, women will not pass up an opportunity to fuck over each other.


----------



## Draza (Mar 10, 2019)

Mostly primal/biological competition in mating and breeding, and also social status.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 10, 2019)

Alto said:


> One time I had another girl tell me I was a "loser fuckface" because I refused her offer to give me a makeover and told her that I'd rather just be myself. I was eight and knew perfectly well that wearing adult makeup, skanky clothes, and acting like a loud, flighty airhead wasn't going to make me happy. And I was a "loser fuckface" for it, I guess.
> 
> ...I got to spit on her new shoes though. That was neat.


She was in the right.


----------



## Humba Wumba (Mar 10, 2019)

At my highschool they bullied the prettiest girl in the grade until she tried to kill herself.

The second prettiest girl got bullied so much she had to change schools, lmfao.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 10, 2019)

Humba Wumba said:


> At my highschool they bullied the prettiest girl in the grade until she tried to kill herself.
> 
> The second prettiest girl got bullied so much she had to change schools, lmfao.


There was always a little k-farmer inside me too


----------



## SlayerFan213 (Mar 10, 2019)

I wonder if this is related to women entering the workforce during and after WWII. Because back in "the good ol days" women spent all day with each other doing house and village work. Unless things were just as catty back then, too...


----------



## oldTireWater (Mar 10, 2019)

To be fair, some women hate EVERYONE.

I only hate men that have a better scam going than I do.


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 10, 2019)

I work the late shift at my job, the closing shift basically, and the closers for the department next to my own are female. that entire department is female, while my own is all male except one older chick. And every night, as soon as there is only one girl left, no matter which one of the ten girls work in the department, they start complaining about the other women. They complain about schedules, how the others have more hours, how this bitch did that blah blah blah. 

I've gotten into arguments with coworkers, (Male ones.) and harsh words were exchanged. "Fuck you, nigger fuck!" Me and another guy said that shit for like five minutes, then an hour later we bought a six pack and were bullshitting as normal after apologizing for getting heated.

One of the girl workers _*apparently*_ 'steals' a bunch of shit from the lockers, (That they did _*not*_ put looks on.)  (This was a week ago) and every woman in that department has been staring daggers at each other. They pointed fingers, cursed at each other, yelled, bitched and bitched, called the managers, etc. My department's been having a good time watching. Best reality show since Shia stopped broadcasting He Will Not Divide US in New York. We've even got a running bet going on if a fight will break out.

TL;DR: Don't know why it happens, don't much care. it's very, _*very*_ entertaining.


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 10, 2019)

Women at software companies completely mystify me.  Any individual woman can be as good a coworker/programmer as any man, but fuck having a team at a software company with more than one woman, as two+ women in a team will just get into arguments about the most mundane fucking bullshit and never shut up.  

One time, early in my career, we were trying to get people to share knowledge by writing documentation down in wikis, and it worked fine for all the guys, but the two women who were older (and even friends with each other) flipped out and kept having edit wars and screaming matches.  

Male programmers who don't like each other will just get super passive aggressive and stop speaking to each other, but nothing will fuck up a team like a couple of female programmers who are both trying to be one of the guys.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 10, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> Any individual woman can be as good a coworker/programmer as any man,


Lol, nah.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 10, 2019)

Estrogen poisoning. It's why gay guys and troons act the same way.


----------



## Edgeworth (Mar 10, 2019)

Because women suck at competitive dominance and can't stand when another woman is smarter, more attractive or successful than them because it makes them look like failures by comparison whether or not they actually are. Generally,  females are taught that looks matter and other women who make _them_ look _bad_ are the *worst*. But they'll only really tell someone this as soon as the other woman's out of earshot because they don't want to sever that social connection just in case it could push them further ahead.

At least, that might be the case. I dunno.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (Mar 10, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm sure you've all seen something like this firsthand.  I see or hear about this at a nearly daily basis from female coworkers.  Women just seem to hate other women.  Is it some kind of primal competitive thing?
> 
> I've seen women go from being cordial and professional while talk to a man (namely myself), to going into immediate bitchmode when some female shows up, even if they don't know them at all.  It's like women are A-logs for other women.
> 
> ...




The reasons I always hear: other women are vapid backstabbers who live only to fuck and gossip.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 10, 2019)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> Male-on-male aggression tends to take on forms that are less legal.


Dude, have you even seen women fight?  When men fight, it's usually fists only.
Women will pull hair, scratch, bite and kick without hesitation.
Granted, it takes less for men to duke it than it does women, but they're called "catfights" for a reason.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 11, 2019)

I once watched from my porch as a group of ghetto-wannabe teens not from my neighborhood walked down my street into the nearby field where two girls then got into a verbal argument that devolved into fist fighting and hair pulling amidst yells of "Get the fuck off me!" and other bitchiness while everyone circled them. Then when it was done, they all left the same way they came. Not sure what the big deal was, it was baffling yet amusing to watch unfold.

Girls turn into catty bitches over the dumbest shit and I just don't get it. I honestly prefer the gossiping hens stereotype when it comes to female behavior, at least they socialize.

On the non-violent side that backs up the "breeding competition" behavior, according to my mom one of the girls she was acquaintances with from school had the hugest crush on my dad and has held a grudge against her just for being "best girl", in weeb terms (Dad had like a harem of girls crushing after him in high school). The last time she crossed her path was years ago at the store and she ignored Mom's polite attempt to greet her. So apparently some women just like being miserable and can't get over their high school days.


----------



## LofaSofa (Mar 11, 2019)

Because they're fucking stupid overly emotional cows incapable of thinking rationally unless it's in the kitchen.

The day they gained rights is the day we lost TBH.


----------



## Begemot (Mar 11, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> Because they're fucking stupid overly emotional cows incapable of thinking rationally unless it's in the kitchen.
> 
> The day they gained rights is the day we lost TBH.


Or maybe they're complex humans with their own needs and desires. The future is female.


----------



## LofaSofa (Mar 11, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Or maybe they're complex humans with their own needs and desires. The future is female.


Unless they're sucking this dick I couldn't give less of a shit tbh.


----------



## Clop (Mar 11, 2019)

As much as modern humanity wants to pretend biology doesn't matter, there's a whole mixture of chemicals inside a woman's brain right now saying that she's the one with the best genes, and every other woman is a threat to her genetic immortality, even when the workplace has fucking zero to do with those things. Men prefer to be in groups against groups, women prefer being the only special one. Why the fuck do you think women talk shit about other women to men? They don't know it themselves but they're doing exactly what their body chemistry wants: Eliminating any competition. Even if she's not looking for a guy in the first place. Biology is awesome.









						How Girls Bully Differently From Boys
					

Boys and girls socialize very differently. Learn more about the ways that females bully each other and use and relational aggression.




					www.liveabout.com
				




For extra laughs, I was looking up this thing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_bee_syndrome

Very stubby, and blames men for the whole thing ("it's just women trying to emulate what dipshits men are to succeed in business.") You gotta love it. When women start getting pissy at each other, it's still all men's fault and all documentation on it becomes scarce. This is the most deficient patriarchy I've ever been a part of.


----------



## remiem (Mar 11, 2019)

As a female I am an equal opportunity hater. Although I definitely tend to hate other females more because we're always on the go with the _pettiest ass shit_. Men can air their business and move along, women don't. There's also that argument of like- women not telling men what they actually want- we do that to ourselves as well except purposely as a way to have more reasons to be pissed at a fellow female. It's like we have a running score of slights that we collect up as a reason to be ever more petty and nasty, all while having a smile on our face most of the time. I think it has to do with social dominance. The need to be on top and in control, to let the other women around know you're the one in charge. 

Men can be competitive during an interaction and be bust buddies when the interaction is over, women don't do this so it's like a game that never ever stops.  It probably boils down to biological differences and brain chemistry with a dash of socialization but I don't think you can accurately define it or give a full scope of the reasons for it because it's kind-of an integral aspect of the female experience.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 11, 2019)

That's why I hate everyone equal.

Also LOL men hate eacht other too. Stop projecting.


----------



## Spatula (Mar 11, 2019)

Because women know how women think. 

And stop pretending like men are just these buffoons that go in bro mode all the time. 
Men gossip as much and maybe even more than women do.


----------



## DOGFARM (Mar 11, 2019)

Women are usually extremely stubborn and will do anything to fit in. Women usually cannot comprehend difference in opinion, and instead their stubborn-ness causes them to feel threatened by it. A lot of women I know personally will hide their opinions out of fear because other (((womyn))) consider any other opinion a personal attack. This is just my personal experience though. I tend to bond more with men nowadays. Women live to intimidate each other...


----------



## 1864897514651 (Mar 11, 2019)

It's ironic that a bunch of men are bitching and gossiping on a thread asking why women gossip and bitch. Beware the leaven of the Pharisees.


----------



## Clop (Mar 11, 2019)

Spatula said:


> And stop pretending like men are just these buffoons that go in bro mode all the time.
> Men gossip as much and maybe even more than women do.





1864897514651 said:


> It's ironic that a bunch of men are bitching and gossiping on a thread asking why women gossip and bitch. Beware the leaven of the Pharisees.



Tu quoque. Start a thread on men's behavior.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 11, 2019)

In my experience, pettiness is usually borne out of insecurity coupled with (real or perceived) helplessness. Lots of women feel insecure but don't think they have the ability to fix the causes of their insecurity. They then meet another woman who doesn't seem to have a problem with the thing they're insecure about: prettier, better hair, more confident (that's a BIG one in my experience), bigger tits, etc... and they hate her for it and externalize it with bitchiness. In contrast, men tend to idolize, follow, and attempt to emulate other men whom they find superior to themselves.

Or maybe I'm wrong and the answer is just _because periods._

It's probably because periods.



Alto said:


> One time I had another girl tell me I was a "loser fuckface" because I refused her offer to give me a makeover and told her that I'd rather just be myself. I was eight and knew perfectly well that wearing adult makeup, skanky clothes, and acting like a loud, flighty airhead wasn't going to make me happy. And I was a "loser fuckface" for it, I guess.
> 
> ...I got to spit on her new shoes though. That was neat.


You should petition the mods to change your username to "Loser Fuckface" immediately.


----------



## Sweet Musica (Mar 11, 2019)

SlayerFan213 said:


> I wonder if this is related to women entering the workforce during and after WWII. Because back in "the good ol days" women spent all day with each other doing house and village work. Unless things were just as catty back then, too...


Women at home constantly shit on each other, sisters , in-laws you name it. A lot of females are either insecure as hell or feel the urge to be the "top bitch". It's pretty sad, and I do believe women are more misogynistic than men. Straight men, at least, usually just patronize women at worst.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 11, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Dude, have you even seen women fight?  When men fight, it's usually fists only.
> Women will pull hair, scratch, bite and kick without hesitation.
> Granted, it takes less for men to duke it than it does women, but they're called "catfights" for a reason.


So what, do you feel more threatened by a girl scratching and kicking you than a guy who wants to break your nose?

I think we have a tendency to prioritize policing male aggression because the risk of bodily harm is more obvious. It happens that most women couldn't be a credible physical threat even if they wanted to, so they learn to express their aggression with words instead. The result is a society where men have a lot more to lose from not learning some level of restraint, and women are left to basically self-police each other.

I don't know what or when the right solution will be, but whenever we get around to it, I'd suggest starting with the women who feel the need to berate retail workers about trivial bullshit.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 11, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Also LOL men hate eacht other too. Stop projecting.


We know that. Men's hatred is typically expressed in physical violence, which, paradoxically as it may seem, can make the participants more friendly towards each other.
I think the OP is referring to the womanly habit of actively trying to undermine the objects of her hatred- their careers, reputation, etc.
A black eye can heal. A destroyed reputation might never recover.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 11, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> Women at software companies completely mystify me. Any individual woman can be as good a coworker/programmer as any man, but fuck having a team at a software company with more than one woman, as two+ women in a team will just get into arguments about the most mundane fucking bullshit and never shut up.


Women who work at software companies are the same as women who have only male friends; they are too bad of a person to have any relationship that isn't compensated by her sexual attractiveness.

Or they're autistic. It's one or the other, but it's both a recipe for autistic screeching.



remiem said:


> I think it has to do with social dominance. The need to be on top and in control, to let the other women around know you're the one in charge.



It's not like men have no interest in social dominance. I think it's emotions. Women are more emotional and therefor, they remember slights better, as emotion helps with memory. It's also why women are better at remembering who their enemies are, whereas a good portion of men too easily let bygones be bygones and then are surprised to find a knife in their back later, just because she was being nice to him in his face.

You see this is in every single reality show. When people explain their strategy to the diary, 80% of women say something like "Oh they'll never see me coming, I'm building friendship with everybody, but they'll underestimate how dangerous I am."
Some women are really good at it, and women spend more time unravelling the plots of other women.

But on the other side it's all zero-sum game mentality, as emotion tends to push towards that too.


----------



## Charlie Delicious (Mar 11, 2019)

Catfights over handbags and tears in the toilets. With her women-only TV company this producer thought she'd kissed goodbye to conflict...
					

What happened to the Sisterhood? In her all-female company, Samantha Brick witnessed the bitching, backbiting and conflict that eventually brought her company to its knees.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 11, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> We know that. Men's hatred is typically expressed in physical violence, which, paradoxically as it may seem, can make the participants more friendly towards each other.
> I think the OP is referring to the womanly habit of actively trying to undermine the objects of her hatred- their careers, reputation, etc.
> A black eye can heal. A destroyed reputation might never recover.


FWIW, I've seen insecure men act similarly when the option of violence is taken away. You can't hit your ex-wife, but you sure as hell can tell everyone around you what a crazy bitch she is.


----------



## Spatula (Mar 11, 2019)

Clop said:


> Tu quoque. Start a thread on men's behavior.


I don't have to, the worst traitors in history are men.


----------



## Sweet Musica (Mar 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Women who work at software companies are the same as women who have only male friends; they are too bad of a person to have any relationship that isn't compensated by her sexual attractiveness.
> 
> Or they're autistic. It's one or the other, but it's both a recipe for autistic screeching.
> 
> ...



The whole men are less emotional is total bull.  Men only conceal their emotions more and they can be pretty emotional especially when they think with their dicks. How often do you hear guys gush over random girls only for them to sulk after getting rejected.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 11, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm sure you've all seen something like this firsthand.  I see or hear about this at a nearly daily basis from female coworkers.  Women just seem to hate other women.  Is it some kind of primal competitive thing?
> 
> I've seen women go from being cordial and professional while talk to a man (namely myself), to going into immediate bitchmode when some female shows up, even if they don't know them at all.  It's like women are A-logs for other women.
> 
> ...



Some do. There's also supposedly a hormonal factor involved regarding the smell of a more fertile female but who knows.

One thing Ive noticed with the IBS forums is that men are perfectly capable of being snipey little bitches when they can't sort things out face to face.

There's also another reason : you attract thots.
Perhaps they just want your micropeen?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 11, 2019)

Sweet Musica said:


> The whole men are less emotional is total bull. Men only conceal their emotions more and they can be pretty emotional especially when they think with their dicks. How often do you hear guys gush over random girls only for them to sulk after getting rejected.



Less is not the same as unemotional.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> You see this is in every single reality show. When people explain their strategy to the diary, 80% of women say something like "Oh they'll never see me coming, I'm building friendship with everybody, but they'll underestimate how dangerous I am."



I've said this before.  But it all comes down to how historically Men and Women react to rivals, and their evolution as part of the group or "tribe".

Men will generally act more overtly.  If they have a problem with another guy, they'll air it almost immediately.   They work better in groups because evolutionarily, the survival of the group ensured the survival of their tribe and therefore passing on their genes. Since they were the protectors and the hunters.  If you wanted to compete for the same woman, you had to prove you were the genetically superior mate through overt action, test of skill or strength or a fight, sometimes to the death.

For the Women, in general they will react to their rivals through covert action. They have to ensure their genes get passed on, so they badmouth their rivals, attempt to get them kicked out of the tribe, or in some cases, poisoning them.  Overt action may cause damage to themselves physically or socially, which would devalue them within the tribe.  Since their physical features and demeanor were the only way for males to tell who has the superior genetics.  So within that evolutionary framework, they had to develop a way to "attack" their rivals.

People like to say that it's all because of the brainwashing of the patriarchy, but really it's the "brainwashing" of nature itself.  Because through a process of elimination, it was determined to be the most successful combination.  A sort of social bioengineering.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 11, 2019)

heathercho said:


> There's also another reason : you attract thots.
> Perhaps they just want your micropeen?


No, it has nothing to do with that. It happens when I'm not even around.

My female coworkers tell me stories all the time about about women we both have to deal with who have really bitchy, bad attitudes but I never see it. Like I said, I've seen it happen right in front of my eyes many times.

If you don't experience this, then good for you, but it absolutely exists.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 11, 2019)

Bitches bein bitches, OP


----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't know how the wokest feel about reducing human behavior to primal instincts but this is because of sexual selection. It often gets seen as the males fighting each other or making displays so a female will choose them, but women compete with each other on this level too. Women are more social and less physically aggressive than men so we get passive aggressive sniping and bitching instead, usually to save face and appear nice and polite to everyone else.

As for why gay men are catty too in some aspects their brains seem wired more like women's. I wonder if they're faggots because one of the brain differences has to do with displaying female and not male sexually competitive behaviors.

EDIT: Every woman who has some story to tell about a horrific long-term social interaction will say she "hates confrontation", too. Unlike men, women don't like to approach problems directly and instead vent about it to everyone who isn't involved.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Mar 11, 2019)

IMHO they take things VERY seriously and they take it personally, this is one of the reasons that a lot of women (that made a great job) quitted the Customer Service Dept. they took the criticism (mainly the rude customers) like was their fault and not the Enterprise (or someone else's) fault, when it cames to men they know that we (men) don't take ourselves much seriously and then they don't "develop" that much hate against men.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Mar 11, 2019)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> So what, do you feel more threatened by a girl scratching and kicking you than a guy who wants to break your nose?



Women tend to go for the eyes when they scratch their opponents. Imagine how much worse that is when they've got long acrylic nails.

Also, high heels make pretty effective weapons.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Less is not the same as unemotional.


I don't think men are less emotional than women, I think men are simply more capable of controlling their emotions, and know better when to let things go and move on. The psychological explanation for this is very simple: men are much more physically capable of acting on their emotions in destructive ways, and thus the consequences of losing control over them are that much greater. Whether this heightened self-control is learned or innate, I do not know, but it doesn't really matter, since the explanation works either way.



Charlie Delicious said:


> Catfights over handbags and tears in the toilets. With her women-only TV company this producer thought she'd kissed goodbye to conflict...
> 
> 
> What happened to the Sisterhood? In her all-female company, Samantha Brick witnessed the bitching, backbiting and conflict that eventually brought her company to its knees.
> ...



My favorite quote from the article:


> _"When we had meetings with men, staff turned ferocious, each out to prove that they were the sexiest in the room. With a male commissioner at Channel 4, one employee said 'Watch this!', then stuck her hand down her bra and tweaked her nipples. The man and I were speechless."_


----------



## raskogr (Mar 11, 2019)

Xerxes IX said:


> As for why gay men are catty too in some aspects their brains seem wired more like women's. I wonder if they're faggots because one of the brain differences has to do with displaying female and not male sexually competitive behaviors.


Not all gays are twinky bottoms.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 11, 2019)

Spatula said:


> I don't have to, the worst traitors in history are men.



Well probably, since the men throughout history have typically held the most responsibility, so if they turned traitor, they'd be the biggest traitors in history.


----------



## UW 411 (Mar 11, 2019)

Many don't, but I'm a phone it in and say it's just a competitive thing. Women compete as much as men, just in different ways. 
Some women are especially bitchy and will try to eliminate what they consider to be a threat in terms of their vanity, their social opportunities, their dating pool. 
Some ladies are ladies who enjoy seeing their female friends doing well, some can't stand being considered inferior. Some have raging personality disorders, some swing the other way and are all about 'building all women up' despite it being a thin (false) veneer to seem more charitable or woke.

I think the difference in youth bullying by gender exemplifies the beginning of this, boys fight. girls tear the shit out of each other mentally/verbally abusing a target until they are shunned. 

Most women are pretty balanced though, it's the real crazy-eyed bints who automatically view other females as a threat.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 11, 2019)

Today on Deep Thoughts: Deep Thots


----------



## Medicated (Mar 11, 2019)

Humba Wumba said:


> At my highschool they bullied the prettiest girl in the grade until she tried to kill herself.
> 
> The second prettiest girl got bullied so much she had to change schools, lmfao.



Yeah I've heard some real horror stories about all girls schools.  Like a girl I know who looks like she could've been on the cover of Playboy.  When she was 20 she wanted to have a mastectomy because the other girls called her a slut for having big boobs in high school.  She changed her name because they teased her about how she said her own name.  When she said it like everyone else.  

Another girl ended up leaking breast milk because of the medication she was on, and the girls spread a rumor she was sleeping with one of the male teachers and was pregnant to him. Girls can fuck people up psychologically.


----------



## AveraDiane (Mar 11, 2019)

Competition is the main factor.

I don't have an issue with most women, but I recently ditched an ex friend that tried to make herself into the center of attention whenever I was around (bonus points for being good friends with my ex boyfriend). She also opened her mouth about things I told her to other people and made me out to be the bad guy.

Oh well, bitches be bitches.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 11, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> No, it has nothing to do with that. It happens when I'm not even around.
> 
> My female coworkers tell me stories all the time about about women we both have to deal with who have really bitchy, bad attitudes but I never see it. Like I said, I've seen it happen right in front of my eyes many times.
> 
> If you don't experience this, then good for you, but it absolutely exists.



Like I said there is a hormonal factor, but it's also how women are socialized. It's not a bad thing, it's just a thing. Women have to compete with one another. We're historically told we're nothing if we don't find a husband, don't have kids, aren't pretty or the right weight etc.
If a woman was in a bad situation historically, she just had to accept whatever would make the situation better - whether it was marrying an abusive husband or prostitution to feed hee kids. 

Men have been socialized to focus on being a good provider, strong, brave, tough. So their distain for other men historically rears it's head in other ways, like fights.

We can see this issue with men manifest in suicide rates. They feel overwhelmed by the expectations on them, how they were socialized and they commit suicide.

For us adults, we've been socialized with the old way. The younger generation is being socialized in... well you know how they are. That's going to impact things and in the future you will 100% see men as bitchy as women. You already see it with leftist cucks now.


But I have experienced it, I'm not going to pretend I wasn't a complete mean bitch in high school, but I've also experienced it from both sexes.

*Also, women not having as much social say and really only getting into that stride since the 80s has impacted things.
Now we have to deal with men in dresses also wanting to compete. I think the younger generations, who have been socialized different will roll over and accept it, where as those of us who are already adults see the reality. It's all about experience and socialization.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 11, 2019)

heathercho said:


> Like I said there is a hormonal factor, but it's also how women are socialized. It's not a bad thing, it's just a thing. Women have to compete with one another. We're historically told we're nothing if we don't find a husband, don't have kids, aren't pretty or the right weight etc.
> If a woman was in a bad situation historically, she just had to accept whatever would make the situation better - whether it was marrying an abusive husband or prostitution to feed hee kids.
> 
> Men have been socialized to focus on being a good provider, strong, brave, tough. So their distain for other men historically rears it's head in other ways, like fights.
> ...



See I don't believe it's purely a socialization thing.  I read an article years ago where an elementary school teacher handed out candy to all the boys in the class, and said "give it to whoever you want"  every girl got at least some candy.  When it was the girls turn to hand out the candy, they gave all of it to the handful of boys in the class that the girls liked the most.

This suggests that even at an early age, boys and girls brains are already wired towards particular biological patterns.  The boys hand out the candy to all the girls, because biologically they are the protectors and providers, and also it increases the chance of carrying on their genes.  The girls choose who they see as the best candidates to carry on their genes, with no interest in the wider provision of the group, since historically it's not been their job.

We've gone past the age of the metrosexual man, and yet suicide rates among men are still increasing.  So this tells me men feeling shameful for not providing is not a learned behavior, otherwise suicides would be dropping sharply.  Instead I think it's an innate biological wiring.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 11, 2019)

Medicated said:


> See I don't believe it's purely a socialization thing. I read an article years ago where an elementary school teacher handed out candy to all the boys in the class, and said "give it to whoever you want" every girl got at least some candy. When it was the girls turn to hand out the candy, they gave all of it to the handful of boys in the class that the girls liked the most.
> 
> This suggests that even at an early age, boys and girls brains are already wired towards particular biological patterns. The boys hand out the candy to all the girls, because biologically they are the protectors and providers, and also it increases the chance of carrying on their genes. The girls choose who they see as the best candidates to carry on their genes, with no interest in the wider provision of the group, since historically it's not been their job.
> 
> We've gone past the age of the metrosexual man, and yet suicide rates among men are still increasing. So this tells me men feeling shameful for not providing is not a learned behavior, otherwise suicides would be dropping sharply. Instead I think it's an innate biological wiring.



Of course it's not just socialization, it doesn't take that much research or careful observation of the world to discover that. For anyone still in doubt, an easy to watch documentary like hjernevask could wake them up.






There aren't that many men who buy into this idea, but there is a sizeable subsection of women who buy into the idea of "everything is socialization" and it's ironically because women are a lot more sensitive to socialization on average.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 11, 2019)

Medicated said:


> See I don't believe it's purely a socialization thing.  I read an article years ago where an elementary school teacher handed out candy to all the boys in the class, and said "give it to whoever you want"  every girl got at least some candy.  When it was the girls turn to hand out the candy, they gave all of it to the handful of boys in the class that the girls liked the most.
> 
> This suggests that even at an early age, boys and girls brains are already wired towards particular biological patterns.  The boys hand out the candy to all the girls, because biologically they are the protectors and providers, and also it increases the chance of carrying on their genes.  The girls choose who they see as the best candidates to carry on their genes, with no interest in the wider provision of the group, since historically it's not been their job.
> 
> We've gone past the age of the metrosexual man, and yet suicide rates among men are still increasing.  So this tells me men feeling shameful for not providing is not a learned behavior, otherwise suicides would be dropping sharply.  Instead I think it's an innate biological wiring.



In regards to the metrosexual man stuff, those types are only a very small section of a small society. The rest of society is still tied to traditional ideas. There'd be more men in society that are traditional men opposed to a microcosm of metros. Of course biology plays a part, socialization, cultural mores and norms play a massive part. You can't dismiss a whole wing of study so easily. Both play a part.


----------



## NN 401 (Mar 11, 2019)

Women wouldn’t be nearly as catty as they are now if they were held to the same standards as men. 

And were allowed to occasionally beat the shit out of each other.

Very few men understand how fucking frustrating it is for women to not be able to just punch a mother fucker in the face.

Some of it is biological but a good chunk of it is female teachers and their prediliction for zero tolerance policies regarding normal kid interactions.

Girls _and_ boys are discouraged from a young age in embracing their more aggressive and darker natures. This over socialization has created an epidemic of cry bullies and cattiness.

Also, dudes still talk shit about each other and commit character assassinations in environments that reward it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 11, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> Very few men understand how fucking frustrating it is for women to not be able to just punch a mother fucker in the face.


It's not like this is generally an acceptable behaviour for men or often indulged in. Besides maybe a drunken brawl, the consequences tend to be pretty severe in most environments. As a result, I think very few men wouldn't understand. This isn't some unique female experience.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 11, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> Women wouldn’t be nearly as catty as they are now if they were held to the same standards as men.
> 
> And were allowed to occasionally beat the shit out of each other.
> 
> ...



I was just commenting on general trends.  Of course theres going to be women who don't bother with being a gossiping bitch and will just punch them in the face.  Just like there will be men that decide they are going to pretend to be friends until they stab them in the back.



heathercho said:


> In regards to the metrosexual man stuff, those types are only a very small section of a small society. The rest of society is still tied to traditional ideas. There'd be more men in society that are traditional men opposed to a microcosm of metros. Of course biology plays a part, socialization, cultural mores and norms play a massive part. You can't dismiss a whole wing of study so easily. Both play a part.



I suppose I just personally dismiss that wing of study because centering the study of human psychology around the idea that peoples brains are a blank slate, ignores the school of biology completely, there has to be a hardwiring of certain behaviors to ensure humans continued existence, otherwise without the social input to develop those behaviors, they would've died off.  Humans are just like any other animal.

This is of course ignoring the higher functions like language.  Cases of abused children have shown after a certain age of isolation, it's impossible to teach a child to speak for example.


----------



## Indrid Cold (Mar 11, 2019)

Women hate other women because there's only one of my dick and jealousy is bound to occur. Petty bitches.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 11, 2019)

Reading that women are A-Logs to each other made my day.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm the only male in the dog grooming salon where I work part time.

They all hate each other, but are perfectly pleasant to each other when forced to interact. Without even saying or doing anything I'm basically the gay best friend to about five different women (the sixth is just a bitch to everybody including me and we all hate her) despite not even being gay, but the good news is I have blackmail material against everyone there if anyone ever tries to fuck me over.


----------



## carltondanks (Mar 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Kinda how it is with classic pre-woke era gays, they'd go full bitch mode when talking about other gay people behind their backs.
> 
> I think it has to do with the style of cattiness.


oh, shit. i do this too. i need to stop doing that


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 12, 2019)

Subconsciously we are all still Neanderthals fighting for continuation of the species.

On a primal level, women are competing for the strongest, studliest mates. Other women are in the way and therefore must be destroyed, sometimes in horrible ways. Whoever is left standing gets to be the primary cave mother knocked up by Conan.

You start seeing it in middle school at the onset of puberty. The boys pay attention to that bitch who came back from summer vacation with nubs. Subsequently she gets the bloody tampons taped to her locker along with the rumors that she has the clap. She cries, and then backed by her circle of friends, spreads rumors that the redhead who orchestrated the tampon attack is fucking her brother.

Then a week later she throws her best friend under the bus (sometimes literally) for daring to flirt with her ex. And it goes on from there, with different situations, settings, and people, for the next fifty years.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 12, 2019)

Alto said:


> One time I had another girl tell me I was a "loser fuckface" because I refused her offer to give me a makeover and told her that I'd rather just be myself. I was eight and knew perfectly well that wearing adult makeup, skanky clothes, and acting like a loud, flighty airhead wasn't going to make me happy. And I was a "loser fuckface" for it, I guess.
> 
> ...I got to spit on her new shoes though. That was neat.


I feel like that girl was being whored out by her parents for meth and tried to drag you down with her


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 12, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> They all hate each other, but are perfectly pleasant to each other when forced to interact. Without even saying or doing anything I'm basically the gay best friend to about five different women (the sixth is just a bitch to everybody including me and we all hate her) despite not even being gay, but the good news is I have blackmail material against everyone there if anyone ever tries to fuck me over.



Here's a thought. They're also perfectly pleasant to you when forced to interact.

On a side note, it's nothing to brag about to be seen as a gay best friend to women, particularly if you're heterosexual.


----------



## NN 401 (Mar 12, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I was just commenting on general trends.  Of course theres going to be women who don't bother with being a gossiping bitch and will just punch them in the face.  Just like there will be men that decide they are going to pretend to be friends until they stab them in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My point was that men and women in general are over socialized to the point where normal assertiveness and aggression are demonized.

It ends up coming out and being expressed in other extremely unhealthy and disruptive ways.

It is making negative female coping mechanisms worse BECAUSE they are the only ones available anymore.

Everyone is becoming an effeminate douchebag who will gladly character assassinate you for just about anything.

Look at Animegate.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 12, 2019)

UnclePhil said:


> Subconsciously we are all still Neanderthals fighting for continuation of the species.
> 
> On a primal level, women are competing for the strongest, studliest mates. Other women are in the way and therefore must be destroyed, sometimes in horrible ways. Whoever is left standing gets to be the primary cave mother knocked up by Conan.





BlastDoors41 said:


> My point was that men and women in general are over socialized to the point where normal assertiveness and aggression are demonized.
> 
> It ends up coming out and being expressed in other extremely unhealthy and disruptive ways.
> 
> ...



That's something I've been thinking about.  Men are more unhappy than ever before, Women are more unhappy than ever before.  And we have weird stuff like Men trooning out, Women saying Islam is Feminist.  So what I wonder is if because of current modern society, these primitive biological wirings are being suppressed so much, we see them come out in other ways.  Feminists say they hate Trump, and yet they go to the psychologist because they've been having sex dreams about the Billionaire President of the United states that doesn't listen to what women say and publicly apologise immediately.

Without fulfilling those basic biological urges, the brain tries to "fix" things and you end up with Troons and ISIS brides.


----------



## rabbitgay (Mar 12, 2019)

Medicated said:


> That's something I've been thinking about.  Men are more unhappy than ever before, Women are more unhappy than ever before.  And we have weird stuff like Men trooning out, Women saying Islam is Feminist.  So what I wonder is if because of current modern society, these primitive biological wirings are being suppressed so much, we see them come out in other ways.  Feminists say they hate Trump, and yet they go to the psychologist because they've been having sex dreams about the Billionaire President of the United states that doesn't listen to what women say and publicly apologise immediately.


my guess would have been the chalk in the water but that makes sense too


----------



## Medicated (Mar 12, 2019)

rabbitgay said:


> my guess would have been the chalk in the water but that makes sense too



So basically nature is "sexist", but only because that's been the most successful gameplan.  Until about 100 years ago, when industrialization began, automation was increased, birth control was invented.  Putting Women on a more equal playing field in terms of Mens historical roles, Security and Provision.  Now you have a society struggling to handle the biological wiring of 25,000+ years of evolution, against the scientific advances of the last 100 years.  Men have lost much of their responsibility as the Protectors and Providers. And Women have taken up many of the responsibilities that historically, Men were biologically designed for.

So everyones unhappy, everyones committing suicide, Trooning out or deciding that a Patriarchal system is Feminist.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 12, 2019)

My girlfriend told me some stories of her time in highschool. 
One instance was one of her best friends turned on her because the guy she liked wanted to go out with my gf and just wouldn't shut up how beautiful she was. So her best friend started rumors about how she was a slut and whatnot even though gf was just a introverted weeaboo with no interest in guys at the time and she didn't trust guys for a long time anyways due to her traumatic experiences. Also well as dealing with her a close friends death which she blamed herself for so she wasn't in a state to have a romantic,sexual or happy life at the time. 

Most other stories from her are basically those bitches being jealous of her or hating how she was so emotional and didn't want to go out all the time or just not giving them money for anime cons.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 12, 2019)

Medicated said:


> That's something I've been thinking about.  Men are more unhappy than ever before, Women are more unhappy than ever before.  And we have weird stuff like Men trooning out, Women saying Islam is Feminist.  So what I wonder is if because of current modern society, these primitive biological wirings are being suppressed so much, we see them come out in other ways.  Feminists say they hate Trump, and yet they go to the psychologist because they've been having sex dreams about the Billionaire President of the United states that doesn't listen to what women say and publicly apologise immediately.






Medicated said:


> So basically nature is "sexist", but only because that's been the most successful gameplan.  Until about 100 years ago, when industrialization began, automation was increased, birth control was invented.  Putting Women on a more equal playing field in terms of Mens historical roles, Security and Provision.  Now you have a society struggling to handle the biological wiring of 25,000+ years of evolution, against the scientific advances of the last 100 years.  Men have lost much of their responsibility as the Protectors and Providers. And Women have taken up many of the responsibilities that historically, Men were biologically designed for.
> 
> So everyones unhappy, everyones committing suicide, Trooning out or deciding that a Patriarchal system is Feminist.



you couldnt be more right.
there's this trend in western society, that wants people to think that we as a species, are special and  can do everything and we are much more than just evolved primates. Well, that's in fact bullshit, because we are still animals driven by carnal desires and instinct. People are unhappy because they are being fed lies till the day they are born.
Not every woman is suited to a man type focused career and men are not supposed to be soft and pleasers.
When you try to go too much against nature, she will fuck you up. just like that time we tried to feed corpses to cows: They became sick and went nuts.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 12, 2019)

People rate their worth based on where they stack in the hierarchy. For men this means being good "at something" and doing that something. Hunting, fishing, fighting, programming video games...

Female hierarchy on the other hand has been based on two factors. How desirable she is, and who her breeding partner is. This has led to a massively divergent evolutionary impulse between human males and females that is as obvious among humans as it is among Pea Hens. (Peacocks are Male Pea Hens). The simple fact is human females biologically understand their place in the hierarchy based upon their perceived sexual desirability and which males they gain breeding rights with.

This is very different to the male hierarchies of competence. In a fight amongst men, the argument is settled by results. The strongest man is the guy who kicks the other guys ass. The sexiest man is the guy who bangs the most females. The best investment banker is the guy who brings in the most cash. For women the hierarchy is based on immutable attributes. Sexual desirability and mates this attracts. The only way to move up this hierarchy is to in somewhat undermine the person higher then you. You cannot "prove your worth" because your worth in a female hierarchy is set ahead of time and cannot be changed by your own efforts but rather by other peoples perception of your position within the hierarchy. 

I just explained social justice, and the plot of mean girls in a few paragraphs. Enjoy.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 13, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> The only way to move up this hierarchy is to in somewhat undermine the person higher then you. You cannot "prove your worth" because your worth in a female hierarchy is set ahead of time and cannot be changed by your own efforts but rather by other peoples perception of your position within the hierarchy.



That's the hilarious thing as well, many women complain about the makeup industry and high heels and such.  When makeup has been in use for 7000 years to "one up" other women. High heels were originally heeled riding boots that men wore, and when the became impractical as a fashion item, women were the ones to keep the trend going. Even cosmetic surgery, that was originally developed to treat the men who suffered horrifying and disfiguring wounds, was eventually picked up by women to enhance their desirability.

Once again, you trace back womens biological modus operandi as covert, makeup, high heels, and even surgery.  That's why women historically, made the best spies, and saboteurs, it's what they were biologically designed to do. Operate covertly.


----------



## Guntburglar (Mar 13, 2019)

It's hardwired, you see it a lot of various mammals where females are constantly at each others throats.


----------



## NN 401 (Mar 13, 2019)

Medicated said:


> That's the hilarious thing as well, many women complain about the makeup industry and high heels and such.  When makeup has been in use for 7000 years to "one up" other women. High heels were originally heeled riding boots that men wore, and when the became impractical as a fashion item, women were the ones to keep the trend going. Even cosmetic surgery, that was originally developed to treat the men who suffered horrifying and disfiguring wounds, was eventually picked up by women to enhance their desirability.
> 
> Once again, you trace back womens biological modus operandi as covert, makeup, high heels, and even surgery.  That's why women historically, made the best spies, and saboteurs, it's what they were biologically designed to do. Operate covertly.



Men express these base desires in different ways. A “gold ole boys club” isn’t any different from a knitting circle on the face of it.

Y’all, like everyone else in the world, are complicating the shit out of something that is way simpler than this.

Pursuing happiness or what have you is a modern luxury.

Fact is that human beings, our bodies anyways, weren’t hardwired for happiness but rather reproduction.

Our biology doesn’t care about whether we self actualize or find meaning.
It only cares that we have kids.

Even our word for happiness comes from a Nordic word for “luck.”

A return to church, kitchen and children is not going to make anyone “happy” if the basic psychology and sense of being isn’t fixed. If at all.

People go on and on about hierarchy but completely miss the point of why people want to be king of the dung heap in the first place.


Power.

The dysfunctional want to use power to exploit and terrorize others. They’re walking black holes who consume the misery of others in order to feel better about themselves.

And the conservative WW2 people the supposedly “happiest” by the definitions thrown around here and most fulfilled generation gave birth to and raised the most selfish and narcissistic one.


Ever notice the great epics, the first memetic narratives, across all cultures aren’t about great happiness but rather great deeds and great tragedies?


Tl;dr

People are “unhappy” today because they feel like they don’t matter.

And they feel, rightly so, that they are no longer masters of their own destinies.

All the booze, no strings attached sex and material goods can’t make up for the feeling that they exist to work without meaning and without ever having known their true potential or being able to leverage whatever talents they suspect they have.

In their frustration they devour each other. Thrusting others into pain and terror brings a kind of euphoria of its own. 

Men and women live for this now.

The species smells it’s own stagnation.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 13, 2019)

Guntburglar said:


> It's hardwired, you see it a lot of various mammals where females are constantly at each others throats.



It's funny because I've gone to dinners with couples, and once the big dinner is over, the men and women tend to split to talking between their interests.  The guys talk about their job and hobbies, while the girls talk about their job or kids, and what their husband is doing.  Like they are comparing them lol.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 14, 2019)

Cause they're fuckin whores lol.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 15, 2019)

Well, taking the topic title figuratively, I can share my view of this phenomenon.  

I've personally worked with some women, but never an office with lots of women to be at each other's throats. So I haven't directly observed this behavior myself, and apparently it's pretty well hidden from men generally.

So I'm going by what a very lefty very feminist friend of mine tells me. She works in an office with lots of other women.  She hates some of them, mostly the older ladies. I don't think they like her very much either.  So here's what I got from her on the subject:

It's men's fault (obviously)
It doesn't happen when men are around
It's mostly in the form of tiny passive aggressive shit
She still mostly acts like she likes these people, and they act like it to her, but they both know they don't.

Now, that's her view of it.  Going from her description, this is my impression:

It is inevitable.  Every job any woman I've known has worked has them complaining endlessly about the other horrible women there.  Of course, as a man I complain about most of my co-workers, so maybe this isn't completely related, but it seems more common and more angry.

It seems to be a power struggle over social control or status, usually within a small group, and the stakes typically could not be any lower.

My view is that it's related to the fact that women are the enforcers of social norms, at the same time as claiming to be held down by them.  However social norms change between different groups, so even without any hostile intent this leads to friction.  

Now, in my own experience, the women I worked with were hard workers, not trouble makers, and do tend to get treated a little worse, on average.  My field is pretty male dominated, so it's not the same as offices with tons of workers, but the fact is the behavior seems markedly different.


----------



## plastic holic (Mar 15, 2019)

Biological competition. 
Girls give sex to get love.
Boys give love to get sex. 
Girls are always trying to out do each other or demonize women who they view as competition. Through evolution this competition for affection has warped into something different. Granted, it’s mostly subconscious now and engrained in us to feel this way towards other women. 

You can eradicate this behavior by watching your own attitude towards other women though and make sure you’re feelings don’t come from malice.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Because most men put up with their bullshit because of their pussy. Other women dont need to put up with their bullshit for sex and companionship, so they are always at each other's throath.


----------



## Cryin RN (Mar 16, 2019)

Counter-anecdote, I've worked exclusively in female-heavy environments or manual labour and never witnessed any catty bullshit.  If you're actually busting your ass you don't have time for it.  In my field you don't get promotions, though, so there's no inherent competitive factor at play.  There's always an asshole coworker or two but they never poisoned the well.  Maybe in workplace cultures that are "nicer", that discourage being direct about problems and encourage escalating to authority, you'd incentivize shitty backstabbing behavior.  But you'd incentivize it for both sexes. 

Maybe having zero men in the mix actually calms down inter-lady/gay competition?  I've seen dudes in male-dominated industries complain about a new lady hire ruining the balance, too.


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Mar 17, 2019)

All that behavior is just normal boring female competition and trash talk that, for whatever reason, men seem to interpret as a constant and consuming hatred for other women. Nah. Most women don't hate most other women. Hell, a woman talking shit about another woman behind her back doesn't even mean she hates that woman.

The real problem here is that too many women overshare and don't know when to shut the fuck up. Most people have had a coworker or two that they hate, but women tend to be the ones who feel the need to vent about it rather than just moving on (or bitching anonymously on the internet). Most people have been annoyed with someone they otherwise like, but women again tend to have to share that information with someone else. This results in men, who interpret it from their own perspective, thinking 'this woman really must hate that other woman if she talks about her like that' when in reality that woman probably forgot about it five minutes later when she finally found something else to talk about.

Most women don't hate each other, a lot of them just compulsively overshare and can't stand prolonged silence when anyone else is in the room with them.


----------



## admiral (Mar 17, 2019)

Group mentality among women and girls is a frightening thing. When I was younger I saw it often (I have a lot of experience with female-only education). If one member of a group had a problem with someone, the ease with which she could turn the whole group on her and have her kicked out was alarming- like a bunch of hens pecking an injured bird to death. There'd be like one or two big bitches and then a group of followers who did and repeated whatever they were told by the big bitch. I remember talking to these follower-girls sometimes, but they were lousy at conversation and pretty boring to talk to.
In my experience, women seem to find it easier to change themselves to fit into a group, rather than look around for a community that is better suited to them and their personalities. I think that this is quite unhealthy from a psychological standpoint.


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 17, 2019)

Guntburglar said:


> It's hardwired, you see it a lot of various mammals where females are constantly at each others throats.


Yeah, there are no animals where the males fight each other over mating rights, or they kill other males offspring, etc.
You can find an example of almost any kind of behavior in the animal kingdom lol

Personally I don't understand the "women hate each other" argument, it's not my experience at all.
Maybe in high school, but teenagers are kind of sociopaths and things changed when I got older. I think most women I meet want to look out for other women, not cut them down. And I feel that way about other women too.

What I can tell you is if you meet a woman who tells you that other women hate her for no reason, she doesn't have female friends because of this, or other women are soooo catty... be wary. A lot of these are cluster b personality types who are actually causing the drama and then blaming it on half of the world. Out of all the women I've met, these are the ones that have problems with other women the most and they will happily tell you how other women are so nasty for no reason but they're different and special. They start shit with men too, just overall avoid.


----------



## Guntburglar (Mar 18, 2019)

melty said:


> Yeah, there are no animals where the males fight each other over mating rights, or they kill other males offspring, etc.
> You can find an example of almost any kind of behavior in the animal kingdom lol
> 
> Personally I don't understand the "women hate each other" argument, it's not my experience at all.
> ...



tries to dismiss the fact.
uses the term catty in which it's derived from this very fact.
10/10


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 18, 2019)

Guntburglar said:


> tries to dismiss the fact.
> uses the term catty in which it's derived from this very fact.
> 10/10


Did you read my post at all? I'm talking about people using that term to cut down others.

If you've ever been around cats, you would know that both males and females fight. I'm really not sure that females fight more than males. Everyone looking to own multiple cats knows that putting unrelated cats together can cause trouble.

If you want to argue that women are hard wired to be at each other's throats because animals do it, why don't we look at some of our closest ancestors and see how the females in those groups behave. Chimpanzees and bonobos share 99% of their dna with humans so it's probably better than cats.
It looks like female chimps don't fight and mostly ignore each other (https://today.duke.edu/2016/10/ChimpanzeeDominance). Male chimps kill other males and are responsible for 92% of the attacks on other chimps. (https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014/09/why-do-chimps-kill-each-other)

Female bonobos just straight up have sex with each other which is well known (http://discovermagazine.com/1992/jun/13-whatslovegottodo56) and don't do a lot of fighting, male or female.

Fwiw I don't think either of these cases is really a great argument because both these two closest ancestors behave very differently from each other and from humans.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Apr 6, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm sure you've all seen something like this firsthand.  I see or hear about this at a nearly daily basis from female coworkers.  Women just seem to hate other women.  Is it some kind of primal competitive thing?
> 
> I've seen women go from being cordial and professional while talk to a man (namely myself), to going into immediate bitchmode when some female shows up, even if they don't know them at all.  It's like women are A-logs for other women.
> 
> ...




After having several opportunities to witness cattiness in the work place, ultimately I'd say it's a response to two biological pressures that are an ingrained part of a woman's psyche and thus unconscious of them happening when they happen. 

1) Being the centre of attention. Women love attention in some way shape or form, whether it's the more intelligent among them enjoying peoples company for liking their ideas or personalities, or the more vapid that just enjoy pure attention all women love attention and drawing it to themselves. Same reason a lot of them wear make up in the work place, or do things to accentuate secondary sexual characteristics because they are biological machines and domination of attention means choice in terms of mate selection. Add other women to the mix, and they will be perceived as threat, threat to attention, means threat of mate selection, means women have less choices. 

So they go on the attack. This will usually take the form of a comment either directly after interaction or passive aggressively during in which they will attack the opposing woman's looks, personality, competence. This is usually aimed at either male being interacted with, or allied females who aren't viewed as direct threat. (Older, or uglier, or of a different race) 

They don't necessarily have to be unattractive either, just not competitively attractive. In a room of 10s the  woman who is a solid 8 is the least attractive, and not a threat. They will often be courted as an ally. (part of the reason most attractive women, usually don't have super attractive friends as besties.) 

2) Women use psychological & character attacks because they don't often have the physicality to pose a threat in the way that a male would to a rival male. Men have the ultimate deciding factor in disagreements, which is physical violence. It is rarely pursued to the fullest extent (maiming or killing) but has that potential factor, and so any men who do engage in aggressive behavior towards other men, must do so with a level of confidence in being able to carry the fight or at least hold their own. A woman because of physical limitations. (Not an amazon v soy boy) does not have that option, so instead must remain civil up front and do their attacks in a different way. They do that by utilizing criticism, passive aggression, and social isolation, and usually do so in gangs with other women, partly to deflect blame if caught out, but also for safety reasons, the greater the number of allies, the worse the mental effects of bullying on a particular individual.


----------



## averagejane (Apr 7, 2019)

women are irrationally competitive towards one another. but they can't see it that way because *emotions *are a hell of a drug.

you also got to keep in mind women are extremely socially driven. you'll notice that female bullying involves ruining someone's reputation rather than being physically aggressive. so if they dislike someone, even if it's not bullying, they will feel their social status is threatened, even if it's completely irrational to think so.

i guess a case could be made for primal urges, but i am not too rehearsed on that stuff. i only know what i observe. and what i observe is that women are extremely ruthless and cold when it comes to disliking another woman. it's like a magic switch goes off and they lose all their compassion and empathy, and they hit girls emotionally where it hurts.

source: i went to an all girl's school for highschool and have consistently had jobs in female-dominated workplaces. i have some pretty funny/fucked up stories about female on female aggression lol it's something else.


----------



## Jarolleon (Apr 7, 2019)

SlayerFan213 said:


> I wonder if this is related to women entering the workforce during and after WWII. Because back in "the good ol days" women spent all day with each other doing house and village work. Unless things were just as catty back then, too...


If you believe The Music Man (written in 1957 about a pre-WW1 setting), they were just as catty then-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvhFs2bdRpE  .


----------



## Slap47 (May 6, 2019)

Men overcome the annoying aspects of most women through their desire to fuck them. 

Most women are heterosexuals and so see other women for how they actually are.


----------



## Voltaire (May 6, 2019)

Women are encouraged to lack emotional maturity so they can deal with raising children and in the past being submissive and caring to a potential partner. Add into that modern female privillege and you have stunted adult children who can't comprehend each other.


----------



## Medicated (May 6, 2019)

Voltaire said:


> Women are encouraged to lack emotional maturity so they can deal with raising children and in the past being submissive and caring to a potential partner. Add into that modern female privillege and you have stunted adult children who can't comprehend each other.



You say "encouraged" but the fact that estrogen impacts emotional control is a biological factor.  How many Men that haven't taken hormone replacement pills sit down on a rainy day to get a bucket of icecream and watch a romantic comedy?   Women often mention terms like "retail therapy" and "comfort eating".  Terms that are completely alien to Men.

The funny thing I've observed is that Women often deride Men for being interested in "their silly toys" (guns, models, cars, whatever...) and then you watch them talk for a hours about which is the best makeup brand or dress brand and why, getting down into the nitty gritty, of how the makeup smears, what skintype it's for which brand are discontinued, how to rehydrate old makeup, how the stitching is on the dress, limited edition dresses and prints, they can go on for hours about bras alone etc etc.  And then they'll turn around and roll their eyes when guys start talking about the history of Army trucks.

Like "pffft what useless crap, we talk about important shit here!"


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

The "Sisterhood" is a fucking lie.  Women are, within womanly circles, utterly fucking cutthroat-levels of competitive, extremely hierarchical and prone to levels of scheming and backstabbing that would make the Drow of the Forgotten Realms D&D setting blush.  (The caveat to this is that women do tend to display higher levels of in-group preference in regards to their sex, but this isn't so much about how women interact with everyone else as it is about how women interact with women)
The vast majority of women do not understand and have little use for the concept of compromise because they don't usually have to compromise with others.
There's generally a substantial grain of narcissism present in any given woman.  This itself is not a radical statement, as this grain is present in EVERYONE.  However, it seems to be fostered and encouraged with many women under different guises, whereas being an obvious narcissist guy is going to put you on shit lists like it should.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 6, 2019)

Because I'm an aquarius and you're a gemini you dumb cunt.

Also on an unrelated note, here is a pot of honey. How delicious. I do love a honey pot in the morning.


----------



## Voltaire (May 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> You say "encouraged" but the fact that estrogen impacts emotional control is a biological factor.  How many Men that haven't taken hormone replacement pills sit down on a rainy day to get a bucket of icecream and watch a romantic comedy?   Women often mention terms like "retail therapy" and "comfort eating".  Terms that are completely alien to Men.


And how many men drink to hide their pain? Women's acting this way is a modern phenomenon and it happens because women are given access to everything now. Home life where you are basically a glorified NEET? Sure welcome to traditional female roles. A job you got because every employer needs to look progressive and therefore you didn't have to work as hard a s man for? Sure you got that. Want to be a fat slob? You go girl here's why that's a good thing.


----------



## Medicated (May 6, 2019)

Voltaire said:


> And how many men drink to hide their pain? Women's acting this way is a modern phenomenon and it happens because women are given access to everything now. Home life where you are basically a glorified NEET? Sure welcome to traditional female roles. A job you got because every employer needs to look progressive and therefore you didn't have to work as hard a s man for? Sure you got that. Want to be a fat slob? You go girl here's why that's a good thing.



I kind of agree with you here but I'm not sure ingesting what the liver considers poison is quite the same.  I'd probably class it more under self destructive behavior.


----------



## PL 001 (May 6, 2019)

I can only talk about what I've seen personally, having no idea why this seems to be a thing, but compared to men, women are fucking cruel. Two guys get into an argument or a fight, you might have some raised voices, a little name calling or if things get especially bad, it might escalate into a physical fight...but guys don't seem to hold grudges. They get that shit out of their system, cool off for awhile and things (usually) go back to normal. 

A woman will try to DESTROY you if you piss her off. I've seen them lie about their ex husbands during divorce proceedings, saying they raped their children. I've seen them call rape if they break up with a boyfriend to get back at them. They bully other girls in school into eating disorders, or suicide in some dire cases. A guy will just call you a fag or exceptional or something. 

Guys have their issues at times also, but Jesus women take it to a whole new level of fuckery.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> I can only talk about what I've seen personally, having no idea why this seems to be a thing, but compared to men, women are fucking cruel. Two guys get into an argument or a fight, you might have some raised voices, a little name calling or if things get especially bad, it might escalate into a physical fight...but guys don't seem to hold grudges. They get that shit out of their system, cool off for awhile and things (usually) go back to normal.
> 
> A woman will try to DESTROY you if you piss her off. I've seen them lie about their ex husbands during divorce proceedings, saying they raped their children. I've seen them call rape if they break up with a boyfriend to get back at them. They bully other girls in school into eating disorders, or suicide in some dire cases. A guy will just call you a fag or exceptional or something.
> 
> Guys have their issues at times also, but Jesus women take it to a whole new level of fuckery.



I generally agree with all of this, with the exception that I am a terrible grudge-holder.  Still, from what I've seen, unless it's literally blood feud-tier shit guys can hash their shit out and walk away from it a lot of the time.  Women want you dead, they want your dog dead, they want your next of kin dead.


----------



## Save Goober (May 6, 2019)

Ok. I've known women beaten and dragged around on the floor by their hair by their husbands, and their lives threatened very seriously. You guys are fucking nuts if you think men are calm rational people who just want to talk things through.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

melty said:


> Ok. I've known women beaten and dragged around on the floor by their hair by their husbands, and their lives threatened very seriously. You guys are fucking nuts if you think men are calm rational people who just want to talk things through.


You're fucking nuts if you think every man is a wifebeating neanderthal. Nice job waving that bloody shirt, though.


----------



## Save Goober (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> You're fucking nuts if you think every man is a wifebeating neanderthal. Nice job waving that bloody shirt, though.


I actually don't. Believe it or not I do recognize that most guys aren't like that.
I just think it's total BS to say men just want to be bros and won't destroy you like women do. That's absolutely, objectively false.


----------



## PL 001 (May 6, 2019)

melty said:


> I just think it's total BS to say men just want to be bros and won't destroy you like women do. That's absolutely, objectively false.



I never once claimed or insinuated that. I seem to recall saying that guys have their issues as well. The whole point of my post was that when it comes to petty, trivial arguments, women seem to dial up the "thirst for blood" factor to 1000 compared to guys.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

melty said:


> I actually don't. Believe it or not I do recognize that most guys aren't like that.
> I just think it's total BS to say men just want to be bros and won't destroy you like women do. That's absolutely, objectively false.


As a statement of OBJECTIVE nature? Yes.  Absolutes are rarely, if ever, correct.  Speaking in "most"s and "usually"s, however, I find that even some of the coarsest guys are willing to just fucking leave it at a mano-a-mano, while some of the seemingly-softest women will not stop at anything short of turning your skull into their next wine goblet and drinking from it in front of your family and friends, and it seemed to only get worse from that on down.  I would attribute this in part to bad behavior in women not being disincentivized anywhere NEAR as strongly as it is with men.


----------



## Save Goober (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> As a statement of OBJECTIVE nature? Yes.  Absolutes are rarely, if ever, correct.  Speaking in "most"s and "usually"s, however, I find that even some of the coarsest guys are willing to just fucking leave it at a mano-a-mano, while some of the seemingly-softest women will not stop at anything short of turning your skull into their next wine goblet and drinking from it in front of your family and friends, and it seemed to only get worse from that on down.  I would attribute this in part to bad behavior in women not being disincentivized anywhere NEAR as strongly as it is with men.


Frankly I don't know what most people in this thread are talking about. The worst underhanded bullying I've seen was from a dude. I don't know any psycho harpies except my mom. But I'd probably distance myself from any if I met them.
The truth is probably in the middle, since I can't really disagree with your experiences and don't know who you know, but I honestly have no idea where people are getting half this stuff and it reads like a lonely mra blog.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

melty said:


> Frankly I don't know what most people in this thread are talking about. The worst underhanded bullying I've seen was from a dude. I don't know any psycho harpies except my mom. But I'd probably distance myself from any if I met them.
> The truth is probably in the middle, since I can't really disagree with your experiences and don't know who you know, but I honestly have no idea where people are getting half this stuff and it reads like a lonely mra blog.



If I told you how I arrived at my conclusions I'd get enough Powerlevel ratings to blot out the fucking sun.  Suffice it to say that from my personal observations women can and do behave very badly and everyone else is either pants-shittingly terrified of stepping up to put an unruly bitch in check or they handwave it away as being not-so-bad for reasons.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 6, 2019)

Anyone who's ever worked retail  can attest to this.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Anyone who's ever worked retail  can attest to this.


If you had to ask me which was scarier between these two:
1. A visibly upset man gesticulating wildly, red in the face, clothed in an old stained t-shirt with a crudely humorous message of some sort on it and ratty old jeans
OR
2. A well-dressed woman (blouse, slacks, you get the idea) with a child in her cart tersely demanding to speak to my manager

I'd choose 2 every time.  2 can and quite possibly will open the biggest jar of bitch-sauce imaginable and pour it all over you.  1 is a bit more of a wild card but I've calmed down people like that.  2 doesn't want to be calmed down.  She wants your fucking head.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> If you had to ask me which was scarier between these two:
> 1. A visibly upset man gesticulating wildly, red in the face, clothed in an old stained t-shirt with a crudely humorous message of some sort on it and ratty old jeans
> OR
> 2. A well-dressed woman (blouse, slacks, you get the idea) with a child in her cart tersely demanding to speak to my manager
> ...


That one's a hard choice for me. With the woman I can just placate her with lies and walk away to the back room until she leaves. However with both there's the chance that they follow me to the back room but I'd expect the angry man will be more likely too because the woman would be too preoccupied to realize I'm lying.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> That one's a hard choice for me. With the woman I can just placate her with lies and walk away to the back room until she leaves. However with both there's the chance that they follow me to the back room but I'd expect the angry man will be more likely too because the woman would be too preoccupied to realize I'm lying.


Honestly, in my case it happened that another associate had managed to (they claimed unintentionally) do something pretty damn rude and when confronted about it doubled down fucking hard before scooting off into an employees-only area.  He then came to me and I kind of let him talk for a bit and told him I understood and would absolutely get him a manager to talk to, as I didn't feel I would be able to offer him proper redress.  He was a bit grumpy but kind of seemed to calm down about it a bit.

EDIT: Honestly, if it came down to it I can take a punch and I wrestled in HS.  On the off chance the woman decides to go the physical route (probably won't happen but I've heard of crazier things happening) there is NO WINNING MOVE FOR ME.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Honestly, in my case it happened that another associate had managed to (they claimed unintentionally) do something pretty damn rude and when confronted about it doubled down fucking hard before scooting off into an employees-only area.  He then came to me and I kind of let him talk for a bit and told him I understood and would absolutely get him a manager to talk to, as I didn't feel I would be able to offer him proper redress.  He was a bit grumpy but kind of seemed to calm down about it a bit.


Just recently I was accosted by a whale of a woman. She claimed to be a vegan but she was easily at least four hundred pounds. Anyways she had overheard myself and another employee making fun of vegetarians and vegans while also discussing the moral implications of using those pronged dog collars which we concluded were abusive. So this pale whale waddles over and starts screaming about us being hypocrites and all such as that and I just laughed and walked away.


----------



## Safir (May 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> You say "encouraged" but the fact that estrogen impacts emotional control is a biological factor.  How many Men that haven't taken hormone replacement pills sit down on a rainy day to get a bucket of icecream and watch a romantic comedy?   Women often mention terms like "retail therapy" and "comfort eating".  Terms that are completely alien to Men.
> 
> The funny thing I've observed is that Women often deride Men for being interested in "their silly toys" (guns, models, cars, whatever...)


Same shit, differentiated marketing. It's like action figures and dolls, superheroes and magical princesses, barbershops and brow/nail bars, burgers and ice-cream, hard liquor and box wine, gadgets and clothes/cosmetics, fasting and dieting, Dresden Files and Twilight, Rich Dad Poor Dad and The Secret.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Just recently I was accosted by a whale of a woman. She claimed to be a vegan but she was easily at least four hundred pounds. Anyways she had overheard myself and another employee making fun of vegetarians and vegans while also discussing the moral implications of using those pronged dog collars which we concluded were abusive. So this pale whale waddles over and starts screaming about us being hypocrites and all such as that and I just laughed and walked away.



Good thing about those types is that generally you can outrun them with a brisk walk anyhow.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Good thing about those types is that generally you can outrun them with a brisk walk anyhow.


The best part was she was like 4'5 or something. It was hilarious. Gravity is this woman's worst enemy.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> The best part was she was like 4'5 or something. It was hilarious. Gravity is this woman's worst enemy.


Second worst enemy, after herself frankly

(yeah not a fan of pronged collars, chokes are kind of the line for me and they better be those safety chokes)
EDIT: looked it up and lol even the "safety" chokes are still likely as not to fuck up a dog, fuck them then


----------



## Save Goober (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> If I told you how I arrived at my conclusions I'd get enough Powerlevel ratings to blot out the fucking sun.  Suffice it to say that from my personal observations women can and do behave very badly and everyone else is either pants-shittingly terrified of stepping up to put an unruly bitch in check or they handwave it away as being not-so-bad for reasons.


Yeah I could powerlevel all day too. But rather than continuing to argue, I'll tell you everything is ok before embarking on a years long campaign to smear you to all your kiwi friends behind your back that you will be completely powerless to do anything about. I will also dox your dog.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

melty said:


> Yeah I could powerlevel all day too. But rather than continuing to argue, I'll tell you everything is ok before embarking on a years long campaign to smear you to all your kiwi friends behind your back that you will be completely powerless to do anything about. I will also dox your dog.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (May 6, 2019)

Make with the fucking dog dox already. That pup is getting fucking bullied until he gets an eating disorder. Of course, I suspect he must already have an eating disorder, but obviously not anorexia or bulimia! Cuz he fat! Like your mom! Or... his mom! Who am I bullying again?

(If your dog is emotionally fragile please don't show him this post)


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Make with the fucking dog dox already. That pup is getting fucking bullied until he gets an eating disorder. Of course, I suspect he must already have an eating disorder, but obviously not anorexia or bulimia! Cuz he fat! Like your mom! Or... his mom! Who am I bullying again?
> 
> (If your dog is emotionally fragile please don't show him this post)


Hold on let me put my dog on the line here

Woof woof woof woof woof woof woof


----------



## Medicated (May 6, 2019)

melty said:


> I actually don't. Believe it or not I do recognize that most guys aren't like that.
> I just think it's total BS to say men just want to be bros and won't destroy you like women do. That's absolutely, objectively false.



I think the problem is it's hard to conceptualize yourself dating  guys as a man, so its hard to think of guys being assholes to women.  I'm talking about relationships specifically. Guys dont seem to realize how big of an abusive asshole some guys can be in a relationship, even if they are friends with them.  Because those guys see you as "one of the guys" and treats you differently.

It's easy for me to say "women are all fucking shits"  but I've never dated guys, what if I dated a bunch of guys and realized "men are also a bunch of shits"?  I realize that bias is there.  But then again, my partner told me I was weird for treating both sexes the same way.  From what I'm told, guys try and slip in sexual comments and compliments if they are interested.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 6, 2019)

Whatever it is, it's an evolutionary adaption that has apparently worked well, so it's not inherently a bad thing.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I think the problem is it's hard to conceptualize yourself dating  guys as a man, so its hard to think of guys being assholes to women.  I'm talking about relationships specifically. Guys dont seem to realize how big of an abusive asshole some guys can be in a relationship, even if they are friends with them.  Because those guys see you as "one of the guys" and treats you differently.
> 
> It's easy for me to say "women are all fucking shits"  but I've never dated guys, what if I dated a bunch of guys and realized "men are also a bunch of shits"?  I realize that bias is there.  But then again, my partner told me I was weird for treating both sexes the same way.  From what I'm told, guys try and slip in sexual comments and compliments if they are interested.


I've dealt with both sexes.  Verdict: assholery has no sex.  However, there are usually people or groups of people who will step right up to tell men to knock it the fuck off or even preemptively remind them to not be gigantic assholes.  Men are bombarded with reminders that they are savages with very thin candy shells of civilized behavior and that they had better not fuck up or else from nearly the first year they can understand spoken word.  Some receive more thorough bombardment than others, but unless you're a goddamn old motherfucker you've heard messaging to this effect when younger and very certainly every Tom, Dick and Harry alive has heard it in adulthood.

I have no reason to believe any woman or girl hears this in their life.  Certain statistics seem to indicate that they probably haven't, or simply didn't care.


----------



## Medicated (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I've dealt with both sexes.  Verdict: assholery has no sex.  However, there are usually people or groups of people who will step right up to tell men to knock it the fuck off or even preemptively remind them to not be gigantic assholes.  Men are bombarded with reminders that they are savages with very thin candy shells of civilized behavior and that they had better not fuck up or else from nearly the first year they can understand spoken word.  Some receive more thorough bombardment than others, but unless you're a goddamn old motherfucker you've heard messaging to this effect when younger and very certainly every Tom, Dick and Harry alive has heard it in adulthood.
> 
> I have no reason to believe any woman or girl hears this in their life.  Certain statistics seem to indicate that they probably haven't, or simply didn't care.



Yeah but I believe that's a sign of modern western society than an innate biological thing.  If you were in Iran a woman screwing up would get the lashes.  That sort of thing simply wouldn't happen there.

It plays into my whole pet theory of how Western society is developing into a Matriarchy, not because the majority of Women hold powerful positions, thats measuring things by Mens standards, but because there is an undercurrent of power in every social or work interaction you have with Women.  You piss off a Woman that isn't the type to let something go in the West? You're fucked.  A Woman can completely destroy a Mans social and work existence today if she wanted to, without ever raising her hand.  I believe egalitarianism was already achieved sometime in the 70's or 80's.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (May 7, 2019)

When it comes to bullying, girls are far more vicious and to other girls.

Teenage boys will settle for beating the snot out of their victims, hiding their stuff, shoving them into the bushes, calling them gay, and so forth. Teenage girls will craft convoluted plots with each other like having one of their number pretend to be the friend of the victim to obtain blackmail material and then inviting them to a party at which everyone, yes everyone, will pile on and humiliate them.

The other difference is this. You fight back against a male bully, he either leaves you alone or comes back the next day with a knife. You physically fight back against a female bully, it won't help. That you fight back is further evidence of your deserving to be bullied because you are either a bull dyke or a psycho, and their acolytes will happily swear on a stack of Bibles that you unprovokedly attacked her. The onion tears will flow in abundance.

In adult life it is the same. The worst workplace bullying I've ever noticed came from a woman and was against a woman.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

I've seen tons of people hate one another in my life, and it's rarely a gender-centric thing.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I've seen tons of people hate one another in my life, and it's rarely a gender-centric thing.


I mean, yeah.  Hating someone solely because of their sex is utterly exceptional.

On that note, it's kind of weird how people respond to certain statements.  If I say "I'm a misanthrope and don't really like people very much" there's generally a bit of confusion, or acceptance sometimes, but almost never outright hostility or contempt (though some people who claim misanthropy are complete fucktards).  Now, last I checked, the set "women" is a subset of "people" (feel free to quotemine this to make a good joke, though).  A misanthrope is necessarily also a misogynist (and a misandrist but apparently no one fucking knows what that is, even spellcheck thinks it don't real).  Declare yourself a misogynist in earshot of someone and watch the claws come out.  It's just weird, when you think about it - it's like the implicit "it's ok, I hate men too" makes it alright.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (May 8, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm sure you've all seen something like this firsthand.  I see or hear about this at a nearly daily basis from female coworkers.  Women just seem to hate other women.  Is it some kind of primal competitive thing?
> 
> I've seen women go from being cordial and professional while talk to a man (namely myself), to going into immediate bitchmode when some female shows up, even if they don't know them at all.  It's like women are A-logs for other women.
> 
> ...





SlayerFan213 said:


> I wonder if this is related to women entering the workforce during and after WWII. Because back in "the good ol days" women spent all day with each other doing house and village work. Unless things were just as catty back then, too...


This is my uneducated opinion on the question.  They definitely hate each other when they're competing for a mate.  Women are also BFFs when that isn't an issue.  Women doing house/village work had a direct common goal, supporting each other and their kids.  Woman in the modern workforce doesn't necessarily have that common goal.  They just happen to work for the same company.  And they aren't necessarily competing for the best dude at the same shitty job.

So, let say a company has 3 women.  Woman A is young, going to college, and thinks the job is just a job until she moves on.  Woman B is a young mom working hard to support her kids.  Woman C is older with self sufficient kids and is just working until retirement.  A and B hate C because she's an old know-it-all just going through the motions until she retires.  B and C hate A because she's unreliable and will find any excuse to call out.  A and C hate B because she's always super stressed and takes that unpleasantness into the work place.  They don't have a common goal, only a common workplace, and some of the women in that work place could actually be detrimental to their personal goals.

That's only just my experience.


----------



## CuntSnack (May 9, 2019)

When men have an argument over something meaningless they usually forget about it the next day. When women have a simple argument it goes on and on and a grudge is held over petty things. They also drag their friends into it and get more and more people involved.  It's more common for women to get involved in emotional bullying as well. Feminists like to claim that men do a lot of body shaming but from experience and statistics it's usually other women that do it more often than men do. I think a lot of the time women are quite competitive and self conscious and they resent other girls who tend to meet their own targets more easily as it reflects badly on them or it can strike a nerve.


----------



## friedshrimp (May 22, 2019)

^It's definitely a women thing. Feminists will talk all day long about the evils of men, but in my experience it's often women the ones who are most critical of other women, especially in regards to sex, "body shaming", career vs motherhood, the men you date, how you dress, your hobbies, etc etc. It can go from bullying classmates to passive aggressive comments an aunt or a mother makes during dinner. 

I've always seen feminists on social media try to excuse female bullies and the like, and it always feels like it's sorta victim blaming, as they say? Because all their comments about "don't be mad at teen girls they're just influenced by the patriarchy" at directed at female victims and sorta subtly suggest female victims shouldn't be angry at their abusers when they're women, which is really fucked and incredibly anti-feminist, too. lol.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 22, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> EDIT: Honestly, if it came down to it I can take a punch and I wrestled in HS. On the off chance the woman decides to go the physical route (probably won't happen but I've heard of crazier things happening) there is NO WINNING MOVE FOR ME.



There is always the dodge and laugh. It's super effective.


I think in general we give woman a lot more leeway to act badly. No matter how crazy some women might be, there's always someone somewhere willing to suck up to them. Which also probably why women are a lot more familiar with male deceptive behaviour than men are. This is not something I would ever admit unless I know it's safe to say, because there's a lot of people going very crazy if you suggest that women can act badly. I think one of the few ones professional environments where I was able to talk about this freely was tech support, mainly because it was completely undeniable in our client pool that A. the average female client depended on people telling her how things worked, B made irrational frequent demands ('we're your hosting, I can't tell you how to open your mail program, I don't even know which one you use). I don't think it's bad that we give woman a little more leeway to act badly. I am a chauvenist in that sense and I don't think men and women are the same.

But it's one of the reasons that female-female relationships have more pressure than male-male relationships.

And for the remarks about violent men, don't forget that the relationtype to mostly likely involve domestic abuse is first lesbian relationships, then heterosexual relationships and last gay relationships. You might want to ask yourself why as you ponder the differences and similarities between men and women.



Voltaire said:


> Women are encouraged to lack emotional maturity so they can deal with raising children and in the past being submissive and caring to a potential partner.



Women are also more neotenous to seem more youthful and attractive, so it isn't just upbringing.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 23, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I mean, yeah.  Hating someone solely because of their sex is utterly exceptional.
> 
> On that note, it's kind of weird how people respond to certain statements.  If I say "I'm a misanthrope and don't really like people very much" there's generally a bit of confusion, or acceptance sometimes, but almost never outright hostility or contempt (though some people who claim misanthropy are complete fucktards).  Now, last I checked, the set "women" is a subset of "people" (feel free to quotemine this to make a good joke, though).  A misanthrope is necessarily also a misogynist (and a misandrist but apparently no one fucking knows what that is, even spellcheck thinks it don't real).  Declare yourself a misogynist in earshot of someone and watch the claws come out.  It's just weird, when you think about it - it's like the implicit "it's ok, I hate men too" makes it alright.



There's a strange mentality in modern culture that discrimination is, without any exaggeration, a moral offense unto itself, and that it's one of the most severe ones you can make. It's precisely because a misogynist distinguishes between who he hates that he's considered morally worse, even though logically, his hatred is, as you noted, directed towards less people overall. It's a bad way of thinking, but one that's drilled into modern Westerners from the cradle to the grave.



Medicated said:


> You say "encouraged" but the fact that estrogen impacts emotional control is a biological factor.  How many Men that haven't taken hormone replacement pills sit down on a rainy day to get a bucket of icecream and watch a romantic comedy?   Women often mention terms like "retail therapy" and "comfort eating".  Terms that are completely alien to Men.
> 
> The funny thing I've observed is that Women often deride Men for being interested in "their silly toys" (guns, models, cars, whatever...) and then you watch them talk for a hours about which is the best makeup brand or dress brand and why, getting down into the nitty gritty, of how the makeup smears, what skintype it's for which brand are discontinued, how to rehydrate old makeup, how the stitching is on the dress, limited edition dresses and prints, they can go on for hours about bras alone etc etc.  And then they'll turn around and roll their eyes when guys start talking about the history of Army trucks.



I'm pretty sure men do comfort eating, too, regardless of if they refer to it. Hell, there's probably a ton of men out there who'll sit and watch war movies with a bucket of ice cream. They're not much better in that regard.

As far as toys go, that's an interesting point. My own father seems to look down on men's hobbies. He likes to argue that men get "toys" for holidays, while women get tools (cookware). But he doesn't seem to think that mom cooks as his hobby, and he doesn't seem to think of his home improvement projects as work. It's a strange attitude.

Now, that said, men's video games are just straight-up toys, and there isn't really an equivalent to that for women. At it's most basic level, a war game is as much like playing with action figures as it is like watching a war movie.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Just recently I was accosted by a whale of a woman. She claimed to be a vegan but she was easily at least four hundred pounds. Anyways she had overheard myself and another employee making fun of vegetarians and vegans while also discussing the moral implications of using those pronged dog collars which we concluded were abusive. So this pale whale waddles over and starts screaming about us being hypocrites and all such as that and I just laughed and walked away.



Maybe her diet is 100% vegan candy.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> And for the remarks about violent men, don't forget that the relationtype to mostly likely involve domestic abuse is first lesbian relationships, then heterosexual relationships and last gay relationships. You might want to ask yourself why as you ponder the differences and similarities between men and women.



I've got theories but I think it really says something that while mutual violence is most common in DV cases (and for some goshdarn reason it doesn't really matter who hit first or hardest, the man is most likely going to jail), for unidirectional violence (clear aggressor, passive victim) women dominate at 70 percent of aggressors in such cases.  Women are also more likely to use force multipliers towards this end - you know, WEAPONS.

Women also dominate child abuse statistics, with the sole exception of sexual abuse (and they're no slouches there).  So, as it turns out, women are actually perfectly capable of being violent monsters, just like men, and yet there's no massive social campaign to tell women in particular "Never hit your husband with a vase" or "Don't beat your kid with a baseball bat".


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> There is always the dodge and laugh. It's super effective.
> 
> 
> I think in general we give woman a lot more leeway to act badly. No matter how crazy some women might be, there's always someone somewhere willing to suck up to them. Which also probably why women are a lot more familiar with male deceptive behaviour than men are. This is not something I would ever admit unless I know it's safe to say, because there's a lot of people going very crazy if you suggest that women can act badly. I think one of the few ones professional environments where I was able to talk about this freely was tech support, mainly because it was completely undeniable in our client pool that A. the average female client depended on people telling her how things worked, B made irrational frequent demands ('we're your hosting, I can't tell you how to open your mail program, I don't even know which one you use). I don't think it's bad that we give woman a little more leeway to act badly. I am a chauvenist in that sense and I don't think men and women are the same.
> ...





Sprig of Parsley said:


> I've got theories but I think it really says something that while mutual violence is most common in DV cases (and for some goshdarn reason it doesn't really matter who hit first or hardest, the man is most likely going to jail), for unidirectional violence (clear aggressor, passive victim) women dominate at 70 percent of aggressors in such cases.  Women are also more likely to use force multipliers towards this end - you know, WEAPONS.
> 
> Women also dominate child abuse statistics, with the sole exception of sexual abuse (and they're no slouches there).  So, as it turns out, women are actually perfectly capable of being violent monsters, just like men, and yet there's no massive social campaign to tell women in particular "Never hit your husband with a vase" or "Don't beat your kid with a baseball bat".


Male - Male relationships are already built on avoiding violence. It's basically a matter of respect. It's not like human males are powerful beasts but it's probably not going to be profitable to just go fighting with another dude.

Women seem to just enjoy fucking with each other in a way that men don't, because it would lead to violence with serious consequences. 

To be perfectly honest though people usually get violent and stupid when they've been drinking. I can't really remember ever encountering a man who would beat his wife while he was sober. I know it happens in some backwards communities _but certainly not around here_.


----------



## Caesare (May 24, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I've got theories but I think it really says something that while mutual violence is most common in DV cases (and for some goshdarn reason it doesn't really matter who hit first or hardest, the man is most likely going to jail),



In some places, if it's not obvious who the aggressor was in a domestic violence situation, they take everybody to jail.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 24, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> In some places, if it's not obvious who the aggressor was in a domestic violence situation, they take everybody to jail.


Some states don't have Primary Aggressor on the books and instead use Mandatory Arrest (which results in a lot of dual arrests).  Now, if we were talking about a problem in which it was overwhelmingly the case that the violence was unidirectional, it would be pretty fucking retarded to default to Mandatory Arrest.

But that is absolutely not the case.  Majority of DV calls are people beating the shit out of each other or who have beaten the shit out of each other.


----------

